# Cornbread on the grill?



## Angie (Sep 23, 2007)

Can I make cornbread on the grill without a cast iron skillet or a dutch oven?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 23, 2007)

I would think you could make it in a regular baking pan over indirect heat.  Or you could use an ovenproof SS skillet.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 23, 2007)

Miss Angie

Are you wanting to "bake" corn bread on the grill or pan fry like pancakes/fritters/etc.???


----------



## Angie (Sep 23, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Miss Angie
> 
> Are you wanting to "bake" corn bread on the grill or pan fry like pancakes/fritters/etc.???


 
I don't know.  I guess I don't care.  We have a small grill, but it's just the two of us.  I'm also grilling (in a packet) chicken and some type of taters.

Corn bread just sounds good.....


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 23, 2007)

Angie said:


> I don't know. I guess I don't care. We have a small grill, but it's just the two of us. I'm also grilling (in a packet) chicken and some type of taters.
> 
> Corn bread just sounds good.....


 
Corn bread not only sounds good, it IS good! If your grill will heat up to the 350-400* range then try baking some in one of the type pans that Andy suggested.

Enjoy!


----------



## overout (Nov 12, 2007)

Uncle Bob's right, there's nothing like a good cornbread.  All of the suggestions I had (cast iron skillet or regular pan with indirect heat) have been taken, so good luck with your efforts.  Please let us know what method(s) you decide to use and how the cornbread turns out.


----------

